# 16 yr old bodybuilder.. Bulk diet help?



## Mike6576 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey, i'm a 16 yr old bodybuilder, i weigh 58kg and have been training a year this month.

Haven't really been gaining much weight recently but i have made a considerable difference to my body over the year. Decided against going on any gear after reading up on it on the forum and noticing that nearly everybody said its inadvisable to take it at such a young age.

I need to get back on a good diet, not that i eat much ****, sometimes the odd bit but most of the time i eat clean foods. any ideas on a plan? how much protein, carbs, fats? With being at school its quite difficult to get my food, as from break fast at 7:30 i don't get to eat until between 12:30-1:00. I've been having two jacket potatoes and a protein shake (28g). Other than that i haven't really had a plan for my diet, so i haven't been sticking to it, but once i get a plan and get started on it I'm pretty sure i could stick to timings and amounts etc.

my long term goal is to bulk before i start entering competitions again, probably until I'm 18-19, and by then should know how my diet will work.

Was going to start a cycle of creatine monohydrate but last time i took it didn't really make considerable difference.. is it really worth it? Or is a good diet enough?

Any help will be much appreciated, and after viewing different peoples opinions i should be able to decide on a good diet that should bulk me up over time.

I'm training Monday-Friday, and currently doing Shaun Davis' workout from the latest issue (9) of nabba's Health & Fitness.

As i said, any help/advise will be appreciated.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Creatine is pointless.

I used to down pints of milk between classes and then i would spend all break stuffing my face, you have to do it if you want to grow.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Post up your typical diet for a day meal by meal and the guys will be able to help you where needed, Thas seems a very long time not to get a break untill after 12, when i went to school both breaks where around 10.30-11.00 and then dinner agin sometime around 1?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have time to go to the rest room while you are at school..?


----------



## Mike6576 (Feb 19, 2009)

I get a quick 15 minute break at 10:10, so i could get something in then. Id put up what i usually eat but i don't really stick to certain things or amounts. the only thing i stick to at the moment is 1 scoop protein on 40g porridge for breakfast and the two potatoes and a shake at dinner.


----------



## Mike6576 (Feb 19, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Do you have time to go to the rest room while you are at school..?


at first break then dinner breal. most lessons wont let you out.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

there is two more meals...


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

To grow you just need to get the food down your neck. Break times are perfect oppurtunities to have a quick protein shake or similar. Who cares if anyone says anything to you about it. Eating regularly will pay dividends for your physique in the long run.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

when i'm at school i have peanut butter sandwich at break, like whole meal bread. then for lunch chicken fillet sandwich which i make at home. i drink about 1 litre of water from 9 to 3.30. yeah people ask about the huge bottle of water but i just say i'm always really thirsty


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use to eat tuna mayo sandwiches 2 to 3 a day while at school with a big breakfast, evening meal and then a protein shake in the eve or after training.

Wont take you long to shoev a tuna sandwich down you with a tin of tuna in!


----------



## Mike6576 (Feb 19, 2009)

It'd be ideal.. but unfortunately i cant stand tuna =/

or most fish for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Mate i was about your size at your age in one year i went from 70kg to 92kg by force feeding 6 whole meals down per day. It all depends how much you want it and when i was your age i wanted it more than any other aspect of my life. Eat nuts by the handful as you walk from class to class. Surely your aloud to have a drink in class with you make it a weight gainer drink. Eat all break long. Have a massive breakfast and a massive dinner. Peanut butter before bed. IF YOU WANT IT FVCKING DO IT AND STOP COMPLAINING, dont like tuna pmsl when i was your age i would eat what i could afford end of story taste has nothing to do with it!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike6576 said:


> It'd be ideal.. but unfortunately i cant stand tuna =/
> 
> or most fish for that matter.


Get it stuffed down your neck if you want to grow, it's not about how it tastes. Cottage cheese makes me want to throw up but I still eat a tub a day. You won't grow if you don't eat enough, simple as.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Get it stuffed down your neck if you want to grow, it's not about how it tastes. Cottage cheese makes me want to throw up but I still eat a tub a day. You won't grow if you don't eat enough, simple as.


 LMAO you should see my kid bro who has just turned 18 and now is 90kg with abbs at 5ft7 the guy hates junk food but will eat with ease 1lb of cottage cheese as desert after 1 of his 8 meals, you think i joke but i am serious


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cant bear cottage cheese lol. but mate the guys are right. im at the begining now and aiming to gain weight, i have tried alsorts and have learned a few things, such as .

be pacient (sp?) - it does not happen over night. dont expect to look like con or mak in a case of weeks or months that will take years if you train well rest well and EAT well.

food - mate food is a must, i hate tuna it stinks and tastes horrid, but i go through a shed load of the stuff, here is a tip to mask the taste, - mix it with sweet corn, te sweetness of the corn takes the fishyness away lol.

when i was training at school and uni i always managed to eat and my school was a strict catholic school, no food or drink allowed in class, so i got a note from my parents saying i have been told by a doc to take a drink in with vits and mins in as i had a weak stomach and it helps my digest foor, it was a load of rubbish but it meant i could now get a protien shake in anytime i wanted lol

good luck


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to eat 2 baguettes, a wrap, and about 3 burgers at break! Suprisingly I wasn't fat.. Oh the days


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Food is for nutrients not for taste..


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

Should you eat a bit of junk food to get calories up easier?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

well im 17, but a yr ago I was your weight actually lighter I think, now im 64ishkg to 66kg depends, well I ate crap tatsing food but good none the less, half cup oats, mixed veggies and 100g chicken with olive oil for a snack, aint the tasties thing but it worked!


----------



## Trimz (Dec 10, 2008)

Just had my first pot of cottage cheese... Its a wrongons food if they atachully like it! But i managed to wash the whole tub down with some water and a tuna sandwich because i adore tuna, i dont know how some people on here dont like it

I am guessing you have to think of it a bit like a tattoo, it may not like getting it done but in the end it will look the bomb..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Trimz said:


> Just had my first pot of cottage cheese... Its a wrongons food if they atachully like it! But i managed to wash the whole tub down with some water and a tuna sandwich because i adore tuna, i dont know how some people on here dont like it
> 
> I am guessing you have to think of it a bit like a tattoo, it may not like getting it done but in the end it will look the bomb..


Yeah i would consider putting the correct fuel into your body instead of the modern day poison that people like to call fool very similar to injecting ink into one's own skin


----------



## alex12 (Apr 1, 2009)

am 17 and ive just started doing steroids any advice any 1 ?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

alex12 said:


> am 17 and ive just started doing steroids any advice any 1 ?


wtf.


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

alex12 said:


> am 17 and ive just started doing steroids any advice any 1 ?


yeh i advice u to stop taking them if your asking them sort of questions..


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

alex12 said:


> am 17 and ive just started doing steroids any advice any 1 ?


Pure comedy


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

powdered oats and olive oil is the easiest way.

2 scoops of whey blend which has casien in, pint of milk, 2 scoops powdered oats, 2 table spoon of olive oil. down it off...wil taste gd if u get nice tastin protien, cant even taste the oliveoil.

the shake wil have 50+grams of protien, 50+ grams of carbs, and decent fats from the olive oil...wil be the quickest and easiest and cheapest way to get 900+ calories in u between classes. have 2-3 a day ontop if ur main meals and u wil grow....guarenteed.


----------

